# Certificate lll in Aged Care with Government Funding



## Wise Education (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello,

Do you live in Cranbourne North, Melbourne, Victoria ?
Are you passionate to work with the elderly as a support worker or carer?

Are you an Australian Citizen, New Zealand Citizen or Permanent Visa Holder ?
If you have not been funded for a cert lll or higher education, YES you entitled to government funding, and will not need to pay back.

Get started Now because this opportunity will provide experience to work in the aged care occupations..

Email me on [email protected] or text Study Now on 0447129266

Thanks


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Good afternoon 

I wonder if I can still take advantage of this government funding 

Thank you


----------

